# *NEW* Info ON Spider-Man 3



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2006)

Venom aint in it but electro is.


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 12, 2006)

but spiderman gets his  symbiote suit.


The coolest thing ever.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Feb 12, 2006)

Whoa, I cannot wait!!


----------



## Viral (Feb 12, 2006)

How will someone as skinny and weak as toper grace be able to play electo?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 12, 2006)

That sound's pretty fucking awesome! Though it may have seemed obvious to alot, I don't get it. Who is the villian for SM4?


----------



## Tousenz (Feb 12, 2006)

> That sound's pretty fucking awesome! Though it may have seemed obvious to alot, I don't get it. Who is the villian for SM4?


 
Venom duh lol


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 12, 2006)

Tousen said:
			
		

> Venom duh lol



So they are going to follow the exact cartoon and comic guideline? Since Spidey is said to have the costume in SM3, how the hell is Brock [that's his name right?lol] going to get it?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2006)

blackbird2300 said:
			
		

> How will someone as skinny and weak as toper grace be able to play electo?



Easy electro is skinny, and pretty weak, he just has a cool power.


----------



## CABLE (Feb 12, 2006)

I like venom, but I could see him being ruined due to the overuse of sfx that would be needed to make him.  Electro though, would be badass.  So at this point we have Goblin II, Sandman, and Electro.  If it stayed that way i'd be happy.  Three A-class spidey villains.  If they did more than three, it would just be excessive.  I'm glad too that Topher Grace won't be venom.  Hard to turn a wussy girly man into a pissed of highschool gym teacher.


----------



## Daniee (Feb 12, 2006)

Kickass!  

But can we really trust that page? It doesn't seem trustworthy to me for some reason...and Spidey getting the symbiote suit would be so cool


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome news, can't wait for Spiderman 3 now. Black spidey suit sounds sick.

While reading the article I stumbled on to this:


> Meanwhile during the movie, Jameson's son returns to space with two passengers and a stow away boards his ship. yes its a small red-gel like substance that attaches itself to anything with molecules, remember that.


Is it just me, or does it remind anyone else of Carnage?


----------



## CABLE (Feb 12, 2006)

hopefully they don't try to put John Jameson in as Man-Wolf.


----------



## Brandt (Feb 12, 2006)

Holy Jesus... Damn, that is awesome! Can't wait to see this if it's true!


----------



## S.o.L (Feb 12, 2006)

This movie is going to rock.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 12, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> Awesome news, can't wait for Spiderman 3 now. Black spidey suit sounds sick.
> 
> While reading the article I stumbled on to this:
> Is it just me, or does it remind anyone else of Carnage?



Definitely sounds like Caranage. But wouldn't that be too much for the movie at the moment?


----------



## xKazex (Feb 12, 2006)

Its too bad there's more "evidence" that says otherwise. Plus the only backup this person has is just their own word, and they don't seem to be proven to be linked with the project.

I doubt Topher is playing Elektro, but I am pretty positive he won't become Venom until the end of the movie... hence the set up for SM4

Thomas Haden Church revealed in Starburst magazine very recently that Venom is in it, as did Ms. Dunst earlier last fall.

"Topher Grace is the other nemesis-we're different though, I'm like the arch villian and when you first meet me, that's where it starts, and it's like this villainous nemesis battle, whereas Topher's character is a real guy throughout most of the movie, and he doesn't become a "villain" until the very end of the movie. So it's a little different, there's more emphasis on the villainy with my guy from the very beginning of the movie."


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2006)

^Sorry to say though that the information of Topher being venom sounds alot less realistic then Eletro. So more maybes vs more maybes is fun to compare and all but the information on that page hasn't been wrong for spider-man 2 when it came out or x-men 3 so far...

Note - No Good rep for this good find?


----------



## xKazex (Feb 13, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> ^Sorry to say though that the information of Topher being venom sounds a lot less realistic then Eletro. So more maybes vs more maybes is fun to compare and all but the information on that page hasn't been wrong for spider-man 2 when it came out or x-men 3 so far...
> 
> Note - No Good rep for this good find?


New Line Cinema bought the rights to Venom a few years back before Lord fo The Rings was released, although Sony owns "Spider-Man" movie rights.

If you look it up, Sony bought the rights to the Venom name off of New Line (Warner Brothers) relatively recently.

Actually, the more research I'm doing, the more muddled it seems to become for each side.

I'm re-thinking my views on the new movies. (considering they had stated SM4 would be closely tied to SM3) Topher could very well be Electro, but there is enough evidence to show there is Venom too. Meaning by the end of the movie, Peter should be getting the "symbiote" suit (whether it?s a symbiote or not). And everyone seems very confused on who Topher is playing, and its impossible to get a firm grasp on it.

Some sites that I've gone to for information, who have always been reliable, point to Venom, but have said nothing about Electro. Not to say it isn't possible; it would certainly make things more interesting in the long run.		

The school of thought on the movie?s theme is this: temptations.

Gwen Stacy becomes part of a love triangle with Peter and MJ, Flint gets these sand powers and turns to crime to support his family, and Harry has access to this serum and must accept or fight off revenge. Now, where would Venom play into it? Well Topher is a less-than-buff guy, and Eddie Brock was known to be made fun of in the Daily Bugle. If he got his hands on ?the suit? he is instantly be given all this power, etc etc. Electro was already a rich type guy, who simply destroys because he NEEDS energy to survive (if you look up his backstory). I guess they could pull of Electro, but I doubt it will happen in the same way that was posted in that link.

Also, recently every site has come up with this spoiler.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Harry Osborne will fight with his inner self, and the two sides that are now pulling him. His father and his friend. Eventually, he chooses his friend. This doesn't stop him from donning the goblin attire, however. Apparently he comes around when Peter is feeling overwhelmed with all this super-villainy.





Then again, why don't we wait a year or so and just go watch the actual movie! xD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2006)

Very interesting. I figured Gopher mcFag wouldn't play Venom, I mean that never made sense.

I can't wait to see this movie, and find out wtf is going on. Reading all of these spoilers, and hints, and this that and the other is starting to effect my outlook on life. I should stop reading them, and just wait for the movie.


----------



## Seany (Feb 13, 2006)

I am glad Vemon isn't in because they would only ruin it with a rushed story. Anyway this sounds awesome! i cannot wait to watch it


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2006)

Kaze i see your points but i agree mostly with the last statement, let's wait for the movie!


----------



## uncanny_sama (Feb 13, 2006)

why the hell electro he always makes in into these kinda things, movies, games sjeesh

hob goblin now that would be something 2 goblins 1 spidey 1 movie


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 14, 2006)

This sounds pretty sweet, to be honest...


----------



## Personal Jesus (Feb 14, 2006)

No Venom, but we get the Symbiote instead? Sounds good to me.


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Feb 15, 2006)

Argh!...when is Carnage  going to appear...electro's sorta not so interesting ><"


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2006)

Electro is pretty pimp, if they follow the chracter he is also pretty funny!


----------



## Viciousness (Feb 16, 2006)

hope its true, cuz he definately didnt make sense as being cast for Venom. I hope that that wasnt a slip up on her part but they told her to say hed be playing venom at first just to mess with the reporters.
And Spidey getting the symbiote suit is how it should be.


----------



## TheVileOne (Feb 16, 2006)

Just because a 2 bit internet site says it doesn't mean its true.  Its all based off hearsay, I don't see any actual facts.

Also, the article even manages to screw up the name, there is no MARKO FLINT.  The Sandman is FLINT MARKO.

Bullshit.  Learn how to discern it.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2006)

寫輪眼 said:
			
		

> Argh!...when is Carnage  going to appear...electro's sorta not so interesting ><"



I'd bet my money on Venom in movie 4 and Carnage in movie 5.


----------



## TheVileOne (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't think Grace is Electro.  Not at all.


----------



## Seany (Feb 16, 2006)

We also need the man spider in a future movie!


----------



## RealaMoreno (Feb 16, 2006)

Although I REALLY want to see Venom, I like Venom more than any other spidey character, I honestly just hope they do the movie, character, and series justice. That's really what matters to me.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2006)

Electro vs spider-man with probebly be a massive CGI fight which hopefully is better then Oct. vs spidy. OH by the way vile you can spell names backwards, my teacher does so i see nothing wrong with how he spelled the name  Plus everything is just shout outs, we won't know anything till a trailer or atleast some pictures.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes, when is there a trailer? I thought Spider-Man 3 was scheduled for Summer of 2006. Did they delay it?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2006)

I think early 2007


----------



## TheVileOne (Feb 16, 2006)

Early May 2007.


----------



## Seany (Feb 16, 2006)

There should be a trailer a x-mas time


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 16, 2006)

Too long of a wait...argh...oh well, hopefully X-Men 3 and Superman Returns keep me satisfied till then...

Also, WHERE THE FUCK IS THE FLASH MOVIE!?


----------



## TheVileOne (Feb 16, 2006)

X-men 3 will suck.

There was a lot of chatter about David Goyer writing and directing Flash starring Ryan Reynolds as Wally West, but all that seems to have died recently.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2006)

Why must you state a opinion vile beforing seeing it? I don't say that about super-man yet i have a huge feelings it's coming to blow more then a hoe. Flash? Never even heard it was in the making.


----------



## TheVileOne (Feb 16, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Why must you state a opinion vile beforing seeing it? I don't say that about super-man yet i have a huge feelings it's coming to blow more then a hoe. Flash? Never even heard it was in the making.



I can't think of a better use for an internet message forum.

You guys have made judgement that Topher Grace is playing Electro, even though its not true and has yet to be officially announced.

And you can't even spell Superman right.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2006)

Superman? Super-man? Same shit i just break it up. Nothing is offical for who grace is going to play but eletro is a pretty skinny dude and kinda reminds me of a evil version of spider-man which would be closer to that then to vemon...And in the end what does it matter if i spelled Superman right or not you understood well enough no?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 17, 2006)

It's interesting news, but some people here are taking it a bit too much like gospel. The article itself states to take the content "...with a 50-pound bag of salt."


----------



## TheVileOne (Feb 26, 2006)

It was pretty much just debunked as bullshit as well.

But some people on this forum are sheep and will believe anything they read on the internet.  Oh well.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2006)

Were baseing everything on the internet info so far vile. So yes your information could be just as much bullshit as this.


----------



## MOTO (Feb 26, 2006)

Shouldn't the Green Goblin be the villian in this movie? I mean it showed Harry becoming the Green Goblin at the end of the second movie. Well sort of I guess. I'm just assuming by the green tie he wore at the wedding, at the end.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2006)

> While an entertaining read, take this with a 50-pound bag of salt


 Ineed, that is too much salt for my tastes.....
I want venom already..... but they ended the second movie with a hook to another goblin fuck that .........


----------



## TheVileOne (Feb 27, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Were baseing everything on the internet info so far vile. So yes your information could be just as much bullshit as this.



No its not because it comes from the official Sony website.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2006)

Please can i have the info part on spider-man 3 where they say Eletro will not be in it? Thanks.


----------

